

Ask HN: Where can I find the highest rated HN stories of all time? - oseibonsu

Does anyone have link to the all time highest rated stories?
======
dustyreagan
It'd be nice if these were ranked with HN user growth in mind. It looks like
most of these stories are recent, probably because Hacker News has more users
now. There are probably good stories being hidden because they're old and had
a smaller pool of HN users to vote them up.

------
Kenan
<http://hntop100.com>

